# Erasing Layers in Photoshop???



## rmh159 (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm having an off day... does anyone know how to delete something in Photoshop that's on multiple layers?  For example... I have 10 layers but want to erase and have it erase all of the layers in one step.

Thanks


----------



## Arch (Aug 30, 2006)

so you wanna delete a selection of layers?..... if i read that right, what i do is to hold down ctrl and then click each layer you dont want anymore.... untill you have them all selected, and then right click in the layers pallet, and hit delete layers.


----------



## rmh159 (Aug 30, 2006)

I think that might be the answer I'm looking for but that wasn't really what I was asking.  Sorry... I'm not sure the easiest way to explain this.

Maybe this will help... I'm thinking of doing a project where I'll shoot the same scene with someone posing in different positions in each shot.  Then I want to load all of those photos into Photoshop and delete the necessary portions until the different poses are all visible, then merge the layers into one picture.  Does that make more sense?  So if I have 4 shots... 1 shot might show the person sitting on the floor but in the 3 layers above it the floor would be emtpy.  I'd have to delete that area of the top 3 layers in order for the bottom layer to show the person.

Could I just select those 3 by holding control?  I was thinking to do this with Layer Masks too but any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Arch (Aug 30, 2006)

yea i get you now...... some people just use the erase tool..... but layer masks do a much better job..... just add a layer mask to each of the different position layers and _with the mask selected_ use the black and white brushes to remove the parts of the layer you dont want...... Black conceals, white reveals


----------

